# GoPro Vail Beaver Creek Edit



## chrisl2000 (Feb 1, 2012)

Our second season snowboarding. Got our first 180s and boardslides on film. Mostly shot at Beaver Creek and Vail mid Jan 2012 plus a clip from Hidden Valley, our local golf course in St. Louis.

Shot on the HD Hero and Hero 2. Edited using Cyberlink Power Director.

Snowboarding 2012 - YouTube


----------



## ScottVD (Jan 19, 2011)

cool video and editing - good progress for ur second season too!


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

nice job, I like that 4 square shot and pic-in-pic... that was cool...
that wreck at 3:30 could have been nastier !!!!!


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

nice edit. Riding looked good for only your second season. Like slyder said, the wreck could have been bad. What were you attempting?


----------



## chrisl2000 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the feedback! 

Actually I was just trying to straight air that jump, tried to check off some speed way to late and slid my heel edge out as I came off the lip. Very lucky it wasnt worse, but it was the coolest looking thing I did all year! The very next run I hit that same jump too fast again, completely overshot the landing, dropped 20' to flat and broke my wrist. 

Guess I was feeling a little too brave that day.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

WOOO 2 slams in the same day, so not good. Vid did look super sweet though


----------



## dskache (Dec 13, 2011)

No shit im from St. Louis too, Man Hidden valley haha..  hope they blow a ton of snow next couple days ha.


----------



## chrisl2000 (Feb 1, 2012)

^That's awesome! I hope so too, its supposed to get down to about 10 degrees tonight so they should be able to make a ton.

Its hard to believe that after 5 weeks snowboarding season is almost over in St. Louis. I need to move somewhere with more snow!


----------



## dskache (Dec 13, 2011)

Same here, I keep looking for jobs up north. Keep hoping to land one. Ill be at HV this sunday if your up there send me a pm or something and let me know.


----------



## chrisl2000 (Feb 1, 2012)

I will probably head out there sometime this weekend with my brother, but unfortunately no riding for me until my wrist heals (doctors orders). I just hope they are still open then.


----------



## dskache (Dec 13, 2011)

They will be, they are spraying snow the next couple days. Sunday they are suppose to stop.. maybe but if not yea be snowboardin blind lol


----------



## DREAM-faw (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice video, must of been fun out there. Great progress for 2nd season! Its my 2nd season as well and i still don't have the balls to do boardslides on boxes or 180 off jumps. That 3:30 was dangerous. My brother had the same exact accident as that but instead his front body didn't land first like yours, instead he landed on his back and head first. He was out cold and was dead asleep for one good week and had some brain damage. Finally came out like a week and a half and said doesn't remember that park run. Pretty crazy year, everyone stay safe this season!


----------



## chrisl2000 (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about your brother and hope his recovery goes well. Did it happen this season? How is he doing?


----------



## DREAM-faw (Jun 19, 2011)

chrisl2000 said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your brother and hope his recovery goes well. Did it happen this season? How is he doing?


Yea it was this season and thanks he's recover to himself now but dude is just really depressed about how he fell and the bills lol.


----------

